# Local One Apprentice Exam Announced



## rochem (Feb 29, 2016)

Local One has just announced that they'll be holding the next Apprenticeship Exam on Saturday, July 16, 2016 at the Westin Hotel in New York. Registration information will be forthcoming, but it generally requires an in-person registration at the Local One office about a month beforehand. For those that don't know, the Apprenticeship Exam is only offered once every 3-4 years, and the top 40 scorers on the test will be given full-time, guaranteed-employment apprenticeships that last 2-3 years and end with you getting your full Local One card. I took and passed the test a few years ago, and I'm happy to share my experiences or answer any questions that anyone may have.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 29, 2016)

And/or viewers could read of @rochem 's experience here: https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/iatse-local-one-apprenticeship-test.29153/ .


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 8, 2016)

Posted on another forum:

> The Local One Apprenticeship Exam will take place on Saturday, July 16, 2016 at the Westin Times Square Hotel, &#8232;270 West 43rd Street (Between 7th And 8th Avenues)&#8232;New York, New York 10036
> 
> Registration will be in person, and begin on Monday, June 20th from 10:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. at Local One’s Office.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rwalker002 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thank you so much for this post, I have been doing alot of research about the apprenticeship program and I really want to earn my local 1 card. What was the exam like is there a study guide or you have to go with common knowledge???


----------



## rochem (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks Derek. I hadn't gotten around to putting out the new information, but that's all I have as well. I will say that when I showed up at about 9:30 on the first day of registration last time, there was already a line that stretched most of the way down 46th St, and I imagine it'll be at least as bad if not worse this time. I don't think camping overnight is necessary, but getting there a few hours early wouldn't be a terrible idea, especially considering how devastating it would be to miss it and have to wait half a decade for the next test. 


Rwalker002 said:


> Thank you so much for this post, I have been doing alot of research about the apprenticeship program and I really want to earn my local 1 card. What was the exam like is there a study guide or you have to go with common knowledge???



Surprisingly, there's actually no theatre or entertainment industry knowledge on the test at all. It's based on the same tests that are given to prospective firefighters, mechanics, and civil servants and the like. When I went through, the book that everyone recommended was the Arco Mechanical Aptitude & Spatial Relations book, although I'd imagine any decent MA&SR book would probably suffice. The theory is that it's testing your ability to learn, and while you can definitely improve your chances by studying, it's also designed to be somewhat immune to rote memorization. In past years, the top 40 test-takers would receive apprenticeships in the order of their scoring, although it's possible that number may shrink this year due to there being fewer apprenticeships out there than there used to be.


----------



## Rwalker002 (Apr 12, 2016)

rochem said:


> Thanks Derek. I hadn't gotten around to putting out the new information, but that's all I have as well. I will say that when I showed up at about 9:30 on the first day of registration last time, there was already a line that stretched most of the way down 46th St, and I imagine it'll be at least as bad if not worse this time. I don't think camping overnight is necessary, but getting there a few hours early wouldn't be a terrible idea, especially considering how devastating it would be to miss it and have to wait half a decade for the next test.
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, there's actually no theatre or entertainment industry knowledge on the test at all. It's based on the same tests that are given to prospective firefighters, mechanics, and civil servants and the like. When I went through, the book that everyone recommended was the Arco Mechanical Aptitude & Spatial Relations book, although I'd imagine any decent MA&SR book would probably suffice. The theory is that it's testing your ability to learn, and while you can definitely improve your chances by studying, it's also designed to be somewhat immune to rote memorization. In past years, the top 40 test-takers would receive apprenticeships in the order of their scoring, although it's possible that number may shrink this year due to there being fewer apprenticeships out there than there used to be.


Thank you so much for this information do you know the requirements I have to bring in on the day of registration?


----------



## rochem (Apr 17, 2016)

Rwalker002 said:


> Thank you so much for this information do you know the requirements I have to bring in on the day of registration?



I don't, no. I did just hear a rumor that they're now requiring a Social Security card when you register for the test. When I did it, I believe they just required an ID, but I wouldn't be surprised if they wanted to verify that you're legally able to work. I'm sure that more information will be released as the date gets closer, but if you still haven't heard anything by mid-June or so, you can always call the union hall for clarification.


----------



## rochem (May 6, 2016)

Looks like all the information is finally in. I was wrong about requiring a social security card, but they DO require a photo ID as well as a passport-like photo of yourself - this was the case when I took it as well. As before, I think Bobby Score is being overly optimistic about how long they'll have open spots - if you're serious about getting in, I would be sure to get there early on the first day.


> Please be informed that the Local One APPRENTICE TEST has been scheduled forSATURDAY, JULY 16, 2016. The test will be held at The Westin Hotel (43rd St. & 8th Ave.)
> Registration for the test will begin on Monday, June 20, 2016, 10:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m., at the Union office, 320 W. 46th St., and continue throughout that week. Registration will be capped at 300 applicants. The cost to register is $300. No personal checks accepted. Payment must be in the form of a money order or bank check made payable to Local One, IATSE. Cash is also accepted. All applicants must bring a photo ID with date of birth. A drivers license will suffice. A passport like photo must also be supplied by the applicant to be attached to their registration card and used for identification purposes on the day of the test.



If you have further questions, Bobby Score at Local One would be the guy to reach out to. You can find his contact info on the website. I'm also happy to answer whatever I can, but that will be based on my personal experience and memory from many years ago.


----------

